# Uniques 4th annual bike n pedal show n model car hop



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

March 14th 2014 Saturday same location just the name changed to GOLDEN LANES. will have model car hop off again. Indoors only for those that qualify . More info coming soon.. hope to see all you a


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

T T T


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Johnny562 said:


> T T T


TTT happy 4th of July everyone


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> View attachment 1303457
> March 14th 2014 Saturday same location just the name changed to GOLDEN LANES. will have model car hop off again. Indoors only for those that qualify . More info coming soon.. hope to see all you a


ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> ttt


bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Great times, Memories OC will be in the house!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

memoriescarcluboc.com said:


> Great times, Memories OC will be in the house!!!


That's right good looking out memories


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Need a Dj?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Need a Dj?


nope we good


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Vendors?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> nope we good





djmikethecholodj said:


> Vendors?


we good on them to


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> we good on them to



:roflmao::thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> View attachment 1303457
> March 14th 2014 Saturday same location just the name changed to GOLDEN LANES. will have model car hop off again. Indoors only for those that qualify . More info coming soon.. hope to see all you a


BUMP


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> nope we good





lowdude13 said:


> BUMP


ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

WILL BE THERE WITH "CARAVAN OF LOVE"..16' MILD CUSTOM SCHWINN PIXIE..TOPDOGS BIKE CLUB..FRESNO CA


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt for the show n the positive things that the cholo dj does. Grudges should be dropped n do wat we love HAVE A GOOD TIME. LOWRIDE N BE WITH THE FAM


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> nope we good





oneofakind said:


> WILL BE THERE WITH "CARAVAN OF LOVE"..16' MILD CUSTOM SCHWINN PIXIE..TOPDOGS BIKE CLUB..FRESNO CA


thanks top dogs . Always appreciate you guys making the trip


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> nope we good





Sporty67 said:


>


What up big sport


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> What up big sport


Qvo shorty short miss u guys foo gotta kick it soon drink some of them baby beers


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

How about a magician....


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Simon g!! Just hit me up 9512305118


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> TTMFT


ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/events/701858736555535/


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> https://www.facebook.com/events/701858736555535/


bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> How about a magician....


A mind reader ? U know anyone?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> A mind reader ? U know anyone?


lol


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

LOOKIN FORWARD TO THIS SHOW AGAIN..GOOD TO SEE MY DOWN SOUTH HOMIES..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oneofakind said:


> LOOKIN FORWARD TO THIS SHOW AGAIN..GOOD TO SEE MY DOWN SOUTH HOMIES..


thanks bro we looking forward to seeing you guys again


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Please help share and pass the word the location has changed for next year's show. Will still be on March 14th 2015 in the city of Moreno Valley but the location as being relocated thank you all sorry for the inconvenience. .


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

I got to get started on a display.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

az71monte said:


> I got to get started on a display.


u planning on entering the show?? Lol


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Next year's show has been relocated to Mystic Falls Banquet & Event Ct
24318 Hemlock Ave.*‪#‎A‬-1*
MORENO VALLEY, CA 92557
951- 247-6786 any questions contact shorty 951-230-5118.. Please help spreed the word and repost or share please. Thank you and see you all March 14th.


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> u planning on entering the show?? Lol



Not to compete but to rep the club.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

az71monte said:


> Not to compete but to rep the club.


sweet can't wait to see it


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> View attachment 1413073
> Next year's show has been relocated to Mystic Falls Banquet & Event Ct
> 24318 Hemlock Ave.*‪#‎A‬-1*
> MORENO VALLEY, CA 92557
> 951- 247-6786 any questions contact shorty 951-230-5118.. Please help spreed the word and repost or share please. Thank you and see you all March 14th.


ttt


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

memoriescarcluboc.com said:


> TTT


Thanks memories


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> View attachment 1413073
> Next year's show has been relocated to Mystic Falls Banquet & Event Ct
> 24318 Hemlock Ave.*‪#‎A‬-1*
> MORENO VALLEY, CA 92557
> 951- 247-6786 any questions contact shorty 951-230-5118.. Please help spreed the word and repost or share please. Thank you and see you all March 14th.


TTT please share


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> ttt


ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> ttt


Bump


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

what catagories you having this year shorty?


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

d1ulove2h8 said:


> what catagories you having this year shorty?


We have the same as past years maybe one or 2 more not to sure yet..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> We have the same as past years maybe one or 2 more not to sure yet..


TTT


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Ya saves short dog


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

memoriescarcluboc.com said:


> Ya saves short dog


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

memoriescarcluboc.com said:


> Ya saves short dog


TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

socios b.c. prez said:


> TTT


TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

You no LATIN LUXURY will b there


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

TTT


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

So is there gonna be indoors and outdoors ?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Will keep u posted


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Will keep u posted


sorry to change the location again on you guys we found a bigger and better location at the March Air Reserve Base date wIll still be the same March 14th. Will post the rest of the flyer soon


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

New bigger and better location March Air reserve base Moreno Valley March 14th cash prizes for low rider bike trike and pedal of the year presented by Sprockets Magazine .. 9512305118 if you have any questions.. Thanks. Shorty Uniques IE


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> View attachment 1520722
> View attachment 1520730
> 
> New bigger and better location March Air reserve base Moreno Valley March 14th cash prizes for low rider bike trike and pedal of the year presented by Sprockets Magazine .. 9512305118 if you have any questions.. Thanks. Shorty Uniques IE


TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup:


Who's coming this year?


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

The kids will be there to support !!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> The kids will be there to support !!!


Good.lookkmg Latin luxury


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> The kids will be there to support !!!


Ttt


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*I'm Glad to Sponsor this great Event my Bike Club will also be there!
FamiliaGrafix!!!*_


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*I'm Glad to Sponsor this great Event my Bike Club will also be there!
> FamiliaGrafix!!!*_


Thanks Omar much love and appreciate the support


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

OMAR TRECE said:


> _*I'm Glad to Sponsor this great Event my Bike Club will also be there!
> FamiliaGrafix!!!*_


March 14th UNIQUES LOWRIDER BIKE & PEDAL SUPER SHOW presented by SPROCKETS MAGAZINE cash prizes for lowrider bike trike n pedal of the year.. 
u.s.vets-inland empire 
15105 6th street 
March arb CA 92518 
Hit me up for pre reg forms vendor spots.. 9512305118 shorty


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> March 14th UNIQUES LOWRIDER BIKE & PEDAL SUPER SHOW presented by SPROCKETS MAGAZINE cash prizes for lowrider bike trike n pedal of the year..
> u.s.vets-inland empire
> 15105 6th street
> March arb CA 92518
> Hit me up for pre reg forms vendor spots.. 9512305118 shorty


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT


Don't forget the model car hop presented by young hogg and Crenshaw sundays. Also the sound off competition. .. bring your model car hoppers and your stereos .. March 14th UNIQUES LOWRIDER BIKE & PEDAL SUPER SHOW presented by SPROCKETS MAGAZINE cash prizes for lowrider bike trike n pedal of the year.. u.s.vets-inland empire 
15105 6th street 
March arb CA 92518 
Hit me up for pre reg forms vendor spots.. 9512305118 shorty...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Don't forget the model car hop presented by young hogg and Crenshaw sundays. Also the sound off competition. .. bring your model car hoppers and your stereos .. March 14th UNIQUES LOWRIDER BIKE & PEDAL SUPER SHOW presented by SPROCKETS MAGAZINE cash prizes for lowrider bike trike n pedal of the year.. u.s.vets-inland empire
> 15105 6th street
> March arb CA 92518
> Hit me up for pre reg forms vendor spots.. 9512305118 shorty...


bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Don't forget the model car hop presented by young hogg and Crenshaw sundays. Also the sound off competition. .. bring your model car hoppers and your stereos .. March 14th UNIQUES LOWRIDER BIKE & PEDAL SUPER SHOW presented by SPROCKETS MAGAZINE cash prizes for lowrider bike trike n pedal of the year.. u.s.vets-inland empire
> 15105 6th street
> March arb CA 92518
> Hit me up for pre reg forms vendor spots.. 9512305118 shorty...



ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> ttt


Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 1540289


Thanks for the bump LLCC


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup:


Keep to the top it's just around the corner


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup:


Big thanks to all of the clubs solo riders that come every year. . Comment if you see your city or club.. rep it... who's coming this year and who will take club participation. . Last year's winners LATINS FINEST..
club participation winners
2012 ONTARIO CLASSICS 
2013 VIEJITOS 
2014 LATINS FINEST


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Big thanks to all of the clubs solo riders that come every year. . Comment if you see your city or club.. rep it... who's coming this year and who will take club participation. . Last year's winners LATINS FINEST..
> club participation winners
> 2012 ONTARIO CLASSICS
> 2013 VIEJITOS
> 2014 LATINS FINEST


ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT !!!!


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Ya sabes short dogg, TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

memoriescarcluboc.com said:


> Ya sabes short dogg, TTT


Thanks g


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ontario classicos will be there 


Ontario classics car club


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Ontario classicos will be there
> 
> 
> Ontario classics car club


TTT thanks O'class


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> TTT thanks O'class


All being shipped tomorrow keep a eye for your pre reg form


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> All being shipped tomorrow keep a eye for your pre reg form


March 14th lock in that date.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> March 14th lock in that date.


We got a few live performances going down MARCH 14TH at the UNIQUES BIKE &PEDAL SUPER SHOW.. Mellow Man Ace, Bravia Nortena, Sick Society Musik and more to be announced later.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> We got a few live performances going down MARCH 14TH at the UNIQUES BIKE &PEDAL SUPER SHOW.. Mellow Man Ace, Bravia Nortena, Sick Society Musik and more to be announced later.


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> We got a few live performances going down MARCH 14TH at the UNIQUES BIKE &PEDAL SUPER SHOW.. Mellow Man Ace, Bravia Nortena, Sick Society Musik and more to be announced later.


TTT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

??


Ontario classics car club


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> ??
> 
> 
> Ontario classics car club


 o class!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> ??
> 
> 
> Ontario classics car club


ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> ttt


If you haven't got a pre reg yet hit me up with your address.. deadline for pre reg price is Feb 28th. Don't forget to send a pic of your entry with the form.. anything received after Feb 28th will be counted as partial payment and balance due day of show... thanks everyone..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> If you haven't got a pre reg yet hit me up with your address.. deadline for pre reg price is Feb 28th. Don't forget to send a pic of your entry with the form.. anything received after Feb 28th will be counted as partial payment and balance due day of show... thanks everyone..


bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> bump


 This year we will be having lowrider bike, trike & pedal car of the year brought to you by sprockets magazine along with cash prizes.. totally separate from best of show awards. So get at @sprocketsmag for you sprockets issue..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> This year we will be having lowrider bike, trike & pedal car of the year brought to you by sprockets magazine along with cash prizes.. totally separate from best of show awards. So get at @sprocketsmag for you sprockets issue..


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Bump


TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> If you haven't got a pre reg yet hit me up with your address.. deadline for pre reg price is Feb 28th. Don't forget to send a pic of your entry with the form.. anything received after Feb 28th will be counted as partial payment and balance due day of show... thanks everyone..


Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> If you haven't got a pre reg yet hit me up with your address.. deadline for pre reg price is Feb 28th. Don't forget to send a pic of your entry with the form.. anything received after Feb 28th will be counted as partial payment and balance due day of show... thanks everyone..


ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> bump:thumbsup:


Thanks bro


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup:


Is anyone even on lay it low any more?


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> If you haven't got a pre reg yet hit me up with your address.. deadline for pre reg price is Feb 28th. Don't forget to send a pic of your entry with the form.. anything received after Feb 28th will be counted as partial payment and balance due day of show... thanks everyone..


ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> bump


ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Is anyone even on lay it low any more?


its all IG n facebook now days :angry:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


Thank you old memories for the support .. hope u all got your pre regs


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

lowdude13 said:


> its all IG n facebook now days :angry:


 well I am on all of them so hope everyone gets the word about March 14th


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> well I am on all of them so hope everyone gets the word about March 14th


=====FREE TO ALL SPECTATORS ======
===FREE FREE FREE FREE FREE FREE=== March 14th 2015 biggest bike n pedal show around . Spread the word and let's make this a show one to remember.. live performances plenty of food and other vendors lots for the kids to do. Let's not forget were helping the VETS raise money for their food program.. pre reg cut off date Feb 28th $15 . After that it's $25 for all entries .. hit me up for your pre reg forms ...


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> =====FREE TO ALL SPECTATORS ======
> ===FREE FREE FREE FREE FREE FREE=== March 14th 2015 biggest bike n pedal show around . Spread the word and let's make this a show one to remember.. live performances plenty of food and other vendors lots for the kids to do. Let's not forget were helping the VETS raise money for their food program.. pre reg cut off date Feb 28th $15 . After that it's $25 for all entries .. hit me up for your pre reg forms ...


Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> =====FREE TO ALL SPECTATORS ======
> ===FREE FREE FREE FREE FREE FREE=== March 14th 2015 biggest bike n pedal show around . Spread the word and let's make this a show one to remember.. live performances plenty of food and other vendors lots for the kids to do. Let's not forget were helping the VETS raise money for their food program.. pre reg cut off date Feb 28th $15 . After that it's $25 for all entries .. hit me up for your pre reg forms ...


bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> bump


Bump


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

TTT


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

memoriescarcluboc.com said:


> TTT


Thanks for the bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

slimer said:


> Ttt


2015 pre reg clubs
Together b.c
Solo riders (no club) affliation 
Latin life b.c
Old memories b.c
Majestics b.c
Best of friends b.c
Bomb life b.c
Valley's finest b.c
Elite b.c
909 Kreationz b.c
Oneway b.c
Temptation b.c
Techniques b.c
Traffic b.c
Lo Nuestro b.c
Memories b.c
Latin luxury b.c
Top dogs b.c
Latin finest b.c
Viejitos b.c
Legions b.c
Real Classics b.c
Empires Finest b.c
Bajitos b.c 
Kinfoke b.c 
Nokturnal b.c
Southern Royalty b.c
Generations of Class b.c
Family Affair b.c
Artistic cruisers b.c
Treasure out of darkness b.c
Original Ridaz LA b.c

If you havent registered yet get at me. Or u can do day of show. 

Were the rest of the bike clubs at?? 
Post your club or bike..


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> 2015 pre reg clubs
> Together b.c
> Solo riders (no club) affliation
> Latin life b.c
> ...


Week n a half to go


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Week n a half to go


5 more days to go


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:cheesy: BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

memoriescarcluboc.com said:


> Bump


Thank you sir. 3 days to go


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

2 days and counting bump


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

it's on 
bump


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Heading out tomorrow evening see y'all there


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

What part of the base will it be in ? By the commissary?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

pic's?


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

Gracias shorty y Los uniques, can't wait till the next one


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

memoriescarcluboc.com said:


> Gracias shorty y Los uniques, can't wait till the next one


 yw memories and thank all of you for truly Making it a super show. No pic yet working on it


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)

We had a great time @uniquesIE


----------



## memoriescarcluboc.com (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

SAVE THE DATE


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

memoriescarcluboc.com said:


> We had a great time @uniquesIE


uniques 2015 bike n pedal super show


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

looks like it was a good show. couldn't make it this year.maybe next . Baloo's Jungle is hibernating


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> looks like it was a good show. couldn't make it this year.maybe next . Baloo's Jungle is hibernating


it was bro


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> looks like it was a good show. couldn't make it this year.maybe next . Baloo's Jungle is hibernating


Was up Chuck how have you been bro haven't talked to you in a coo minute..hope all is well


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> uniques 2015 bike n pedal super show


Bump


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> Was up Chuck how have you been bro haven't talked to you in a coo minute..hope all is well


been good.jut chillin


----------

